# Oi Oi



## Nelson (Jul 27, 2015)

Afternoon everyone, name's is Nelson and I'm happy to be here  

Currently in the stages of writing my first novel, enjoying it so far although its not without its challenges and often moments of doubt, but I am persevering and I suppose that's something!! 


I imagine I'll see some of you around while i am here so, once again yeah, I'm happy to be here!  

Nelson


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome to WF Nelson! Congratulations on starting your first novel, you must be very excited! Take a look around, explore and enjoy... sooo glad to meet you! write on... peace.. Julia


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 27, 2015)

Hiya, Nelson and welcome to WF. This is a great writing community with plenty going on and a lot of friendly and supportive people to make every visit a pleasure. Take a look around the forums and jump into any thread that catches your interest. The quickest way to feel at home and get to know everyone is by joining in.

You'll discover that even more forums will open up for you as soon as you have made ten posts. At that point, full membership kicks in and you will be able to post samples of your own work for critique and choose an avatar for yourself. 

Do you ever get time for other types of writing - short stories or poetry? I suppose a novel is going to fill your time pretty well  but sometimes, taking a break and trying something different can be a way to refresh the mind. We have some good challenges and competitions here as well as writing discussions and the lounge where you can just relax and chill.

Anyway, I'll look forward to seeing you around the place and hope I can read some of your writing before very long.

jen


----------



## musichal (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Nelson, welcome to WF!  Those of us with our names in purple and a "Mentor" tag above our heads are here to help you with questions you may have about the site, or any facet of it, or with your writing.  Don't be shy about taking part in discussion, or to offer comments on works posted by others.  You will find us a friendly bunch... well, except for me.  :icon_cheesygrin:

Hop on in and have fun.  Let us know how we can help.


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi.
(Insert firm handshake)


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2015)

:hi:Welcome Nelson.

Perseverance is something you really have to have especially for a first novel. You will find lots of people on this forum that are in the midst of a similar effort so you will have no shortage of other posters to discuss things with.:encouragement:

Please have a good look around and ask any questions if need be. Good luck in your writing endeavours.:sunny:


----------



## Nelson (Jul 27, 2015)

Blimey, I wasn't expecting six replies to a simple introduction. Thank you everyone for welcoming me, hopefully I can continue to hone my writing craft while here. And who knows, maybe I will get this book published!! One can dream I suppose


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 27, 2015)

We're pretty welcoming like that, so... welcome!

A good place to start is with the Trial of the Ten Posts.  Once you complete it, you'll become a full member, and you'll be able to post your own content.  I suggest checking out the Writing Related section, where there are plenty of discussions and research topics to weigh in on, or trying your mettle with some of the friendly Challenges offered by members and staff.  If you're feeling up to it, though, there are plenty of people who have submitted their own work for evaluation.  You don't have to be a long-time member to offer your own critique, so get out there!  Post!  Make friends!  Be excellent!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!  There are plenty of people here who are willing to help!  Looking forward to seeing what you have to share!  See you around!


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 28, 2015)

Ahoy hoy.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 28, 2015)

This is a daft question, but how do you actually like someone's posts etc?? I might be being a bit dense but can't seem to see a way......unless the feature is unlocked when I pass the posts trial?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 28, 2015)

Exactly right!  You must complete the Trial of the Ten Posts, only then will the buttons appear for you.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 28, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Exactly right!  You must complete the Trial of the Ten Posts, only then will the buttons appear for you.



Only a few more to go then  Over the half way line!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 28, 2015)

Get into the discussions, critique some work!  You're not far!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Nelson. 

It's a marathon to write a novel. Keep pushing and you'll come out with something. What sort of story are you writing about if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## escorial (Jul 29, 2015)

View attachment 9118


----------



## Andrew Styles (Jul 29, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> We're pretty welcoming like that, so... welcome!
> 
> A good place to start is with the Trial of the Ten Posts.  Once you complete it, you'll become a full member, and you'll be able to post your own content.  I suggest checking out the Writing Related section, where there are plenty of discussions and research topics to weigh in on



+1 to this, how I got through the trial myself. :lemo:

Welcome aboard as well. Great community here, for any and all writers. Glad to have youQ


----------

